# French Alpine ethnicity test!



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I have four goats that all have from 100 to 50 % "French Alpine" blood. I know that because today I tested them via a foolproof method. This morning my wife Nancy and I made Beignets and coffee for breakfast. Beignets are a french style donut made famous at Cafe du Monde in New Orleans LA. They, the Beinets, are absolutley to die for but the recipe called for more than two people could eat on this snowed-in wintery day so there were left overs. Tonight after evening rations, Boone, Ishi, Monty and Rocky all got the desert of their heritage and darned near took my arm with it! 
So, if you are ever in question of how much "French" is in your pack goat I would suggest this tried and true method just make sure you re wearing steel tipped gloves that are OSHA approved!
"Good night and good luck"
Jerry


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

So if mine like cappuccino does that mean they are French Italian? What about my Saanens, "French" Vanilla? 

I've had a few lazy goats that went well with "French" fries..... does that count?

Oh boy, now all I can picture is all my goats with thin pencil mustaches and slicked back hair. Thanks a lot Jerry....... that'll be stuck in my head every time I go to the barn for weeks.


----------



## Young Daddy Goat (Dec 21, 2008)

My boys love swiss chard, so that proves their pure Oberhasli!

:mrgreen:


----------

